# Luft '46 Jet -109



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

The fun part about modelling is that you can be as exacting or as imaginative as you want to be, depending on the subject. Normally, planes don’t lend themselves to much in the way of imagination, but there are plenty of niche types that offer some creative freedom. A perfect example of that is the realm of “Luft ‘46”. This umbrella covers real and conceptual aircraft that were being designed for the future Luftwaffe before the end of the War in 1945.

Luft ’46 is one of my favourite subtopics, and in fact is the reason I got back into building plane models about 20 years ago. Early on, I couldn’t find a lot of good Luft ’46 kits, but that didn’t stop me from making my own! On perfect example of this is my jet conversion of the ancient (and terrible) Me-109 from Heller/Airfix. This is an old build, but I still like it, and I thought I should share it.

Check it out, and don’t tell me the Germans didn’t come up with weirder ideas!









1/72 Messerschmitt Me 709 A-1


The Siren Song of the ‘What if’ has haunted me since the first time I ever saw an ad for the comic book series called Tigers of Terra. On the cover there was a brace of He-162s slashing their way t…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting concept.
and no more odd than many proposals by the geniuses.
I like that plane.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice concept!!! I really liked your alt -history!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, that's lovely. Luft 46 is one of my favorite genres too.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent build and read. Nice job.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Luft '46 is one of my favourite genres/niches too. It's cool to have imagination and realism come together so well!

I do love to write fictional histories, too, as you know if you've read some of my Gundam reviews. I think that comes from watching The War Years documentary and reading the 1st TTA book a lot in my 'tween years. Good stuff.


----------

